# RPN/ LPN to Med Tech



## TriNurse (22 May 2012)

Hi!

 I'm currently an RPN/LPN and have recently applied at the local CFRC for the Med Tech trade. I'm not sure of how common/ uncommon it is for someone in my situation to apply as a Med Tech, but was wondering if anyone has or knows someone who has in the past could share their experiences. 

Thanks.


----------



## MedCorps (22 May 2012)

I have seen a few LPN/RPNs join as Med Techs.  Most of these are coming from the Reserve Force (as we now have a occupation called Medical Assistant - Nursing Assistant, who are Med A's that are LPN certified).  

That being said we have had LPN / RPNs who have joined as Med Techs right off the street. They tend to do well on the QL3 Med Tech program because of their previous experience and education. 

Good luck 

MC


----------



## TriNurse (22 May 2012)

Thanks for your reply.

 I had been informed of the reserve position, however, after much consideration decided to decline the opportunity and apply regular force.

 In discussion with a few recruiters they have mentioned that the PLAR might allow me an exempt from some portions of the QL3, have you ever seen/ heard of this being done before?


----------



## PrettyMaggie63 (22 May 2012)

Do you have an RPN/LPN diploma or certificate? I am curious as I had applied for Med Tech and was told my RPN certificate (when I trained that was all that was available, no diploma program, a long time ago) was basically useless. Even more than 20 years of employment as an RPN in a hospital means nothing.


----------



## TriNurse (23 May 2012)

Thanks for sharing your experience...

I have my RPN Diploma (including IV medication administration courses) along with my post diploma Perioperative nursing (OR Tech) certificate.


----------



## MedCorps (23 May 2012)

I think a few things are true. 

1) you will be an attractive applicant with your RPN and OR certificate for Med Tech. 

2) you will know much of the material on your QL3 and some of the material from your QL5A but there will still be a good amount of new stuff for you.  It is exceedingly rare to have someone bypass the QL3, and I think it is a bad idea to bypass the QL3 as this is where you are brought into the medical family and have a common shared experience with your new mates.  I would not try to get out of this training even some of it (likely the first 12 weeks, which is the clinical component) as this is the time time platoon grows together and you do not want to come in late as an outsider.  Use your knowledge to help those that are struggling... there are always a few in the platoon and try and become the top student.   

3) if you want to be an OR Tech you will have an easy time with the occupation transfer.  There is some talk they are going to be getting rid of the mandatory 48 months you need as a Med Tech (in fact some seem to be doing it now in 36 months with only QL3) and will be able to join as a OR Tech from the street.  I think someone said that this is still a few years away though.  If you get accepted and want to be an OR Tech right away let people know as soon as you are done your QL3 Med Tech.  Do not allow your RPN registration to expire, no matter what anyone tells you.  

Good luck, 

MC


----------



## PrettyMaggie63 (24 May 2012)

Excellent post MedCorps, the information you have given is very informative and helpful.


----------



## TriNurse (24 May 2012)

Thank you for your post MedCorps. It was both very informative and greatly appreciated.


----------

